# Garrett & Co Wine



## Humabdos

Anyone collect Garrett's wine bottles or know anything about them? I would love to own one of the older ones as they where established in 1835 in New York. 
 I'm not sure how old mine is I'm guessing 1930's or 40. The flasks have great embossing!


----------



## capsoda

There usually not worth to much but they make a nice collectable. I have quite a few cheap wine bottles and the different designs are really cool.[]My mom has all my/her Garretts.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Humabdos

Do you have one from 1835? Would like to see one. 
 Glen


----------



## capsoda

No, their all early 1900s to 1920s.


----------



## bottleboy311

Here is a couple pics of one I sold on ebay a few months ago. I think this was turn of the century. I was a light SCA. You mentioned NY the cities on this one were in Tennesse and North Carolina.


----------



## bottleboy311

close up of embossing, Lee


----------



## Humabdos

Thanks for the info. Do you remember what it sold for? 
 Since we are on the subject of wine bottles check out this one from
  The Alta Winery & Dist Dinuba Calif 
 I think it's pre pro. I had thought of putting it on Ebay but didn't want to part with it. I don't think it's worth that much anyway but thought some wine collector from CA 
 might want it. 
 Glen


----------



## bottleboy311

I listed it on ebay for $9.99 opening bid with a Buy It Now Price of $24.99. After the 7 day listing was over no one had bid. About 2 weeks later I re-listed it at $6.99 open bid and and again the same $24.95 Buy It Now. It was on the market for less than 4 hours when someone bought it on the Buy It Now for the $24.99. I think I got lucky. The right person saw it at the right time and bought it. I think if this guy who bought it, would have bid $6.99 and waited a week no one would have bid againist him. He would have saved $18.00. I don't ussually use the Buy It Now on bottles and jars I sell on ebay, but something told me it would be good for this item and I was right. Wine bottles are not as popular as Sodas, Whiskeys, Bitters, or Cures. But there are collectors out there, (just like there are collectors of Clorex and Purex bottles), and you probably will find them on ebay.

 Lee


----------

